# Age Requirement for North Carolina?



## Kayden (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello once again everyone,
After doing a bit of research on Freemasonry further, I've seen some mixed answers on age requirements between states, and for some odd reason the North Carolina Grand Lodge has nothing stated on age, nor does my local Lodge Matthew's Masonic Lodge #461. My assumption is that it's likely 18 or 21, however I just wanted to make sure I was right on that, as you never know.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Symthrell (Feb 15, 2018)

I am pretty certain in NC it is 21 unless they recently changed it. I know Georgia just dropped it to 18. I just saw on*Excelsior Lodge 261 *of Charlotte NC website it states 18 to petition. So it might be best to contact your potential lodge to find out for certain.


----------



## Kayden (Feb 15, 2018)

Symthrell said:


> I am pretty certain in NC it is 21 unless they recently changed it. I know Georgia just dropped it to 18. I just saw on *Excelsior Lodge 261 *of Charlotte NC website it states 18 to petition. So it might be best to contact your potential lodge to find out for certain.


I would likely assume it is 18 then, the only reason I'm not emailing the Lodge is due to the fact I don't want to give a idea that I'm seeking petition just yet, if I am able to do so; I'm still researching for the most part.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 16, 2018)

They seem to have their code on line, but it's being updated..

https://www.grandlodge-nc.org/cente...Code/the-code-of-constitutions-searchable-pdf


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Mar 7, 2018)

The age requirement under Grand Lodge of North Carolina AF&AM is 18. It used to be 21. I’m 80% sure it’s 18 for Prince Hall North Carolina as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Mar 8, 2018)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> The age requirement under Grand Lodge of North Carolina AF&AM is 18. It used to be 21. I’m 80% sure it’s 18 for Prince Hall North Carolina as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Hey, it's good to see another Senior DeMolay on here!!!!!


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Mar 8, 2018)

Phil P said:


> Hey, it's good to see another Senior DeMolay on here!!!!!



Likewise ! Unfortunately I got the degrees a year before I aged out , but I plan on giving back by becoming a chapter advisor  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Mar 8, 2018)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> Likewise ! Unfortunately I got the degrees a year before I aged out , but I plan on giving back by becoming a chapter advisor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Outstanding!!!!!


----------

